# Is time the 4th dimension or not?



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been having an ongoing debate about this with my brother for over a decade. I would like to know what you folks think...


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 9, 2011)

Within Einsteins Theory of General Relativity Time is the 4th  Dimension[8|][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2011)

> Within Einsteins Theory of General Relativity Time is the 4th  Dimension


Can I change that the relative humidity? I've had to pre-heat my computer for an hour before it works for the last week. Some moisture switch inside. I wonder if this model ever got sold down south?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2011)

The same people who buy them also buy air conditioners, apparently.. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2011)

I got one of those but don't like AC. I used to cut the belts in my cars but the serpentine nixed that idea.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you consider time to be a dimension, Eric?  Is it consistently measurable?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2011)

> Do you consider time to be a dimension, Eric?  Is it consistently measurable?


I used to but I'm not sure anymore. Humidity was but then the whole dew point thing came along so I'm not sure. Perhaps 1+1 aren't 2?
 EVERYTHING YOU KNOW IS WRONG!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 9, 2011)

pretty sure PCs dont have humidity sensors, not intentionally anyway.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtXGKqWz8nU

 Pigs live in Trees? Dogs came from outter space?

 Come on "Seekers" Garys here.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2011)

That was a very funny video I laugh a lot..
 so can we call time the 4th dimension or not?


----------



## peejrey (Jul 9, 2011)

What's the 5th dimension??


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2011)

...THIS...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 9, 2011)

THe problem is beings cannot truely comprehend a dimension higher than what they existing in.
 For example 2 dimensional beings could sense the 3rd dimension but only visualize a 2D slice of a 3rd dimentional object.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2011)

so, what about us who are 3D beings? We can't comprehend the 4th in full blossom? 
 Remember, some 3D beasts are kinda meat-headed..


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jul 9, 2011)

Can`t wait for the theaters to hand out 4D glasses to see movies with.........


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 10, 2011)

> so, what about us who are 3D beings? We can't comprehend the 4th in full blossom?


 
 exactly. We can model it mathematically.  We can describe things like the past present and future but we only experience a 3 dimensional shadow of the 4th dimension.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 10, 2011)

I believe in the space time continuum and if you go back in time and change anything the future will be dramatically changed over time. It will also have to be repeated over and over. That is in this universe, I'm not sure if it effects the parallel universes.
 I'm not sure if you can go forward in time since it hasn't happened yet. Hmm?
 I like Dr. Who though.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZoAedKIMNw
 This isn't him ^


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJCbrI_ovKI
 59 mins 8 sec long... or is it?


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> What's the 5th dimension??


  Singers![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2011)

==============


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 10, 2011)

Does anyone really know what time it is ? does anyone really care? (song)


----------



## rockbot (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah, time. Yes my favorite subject.[]

 Time=Distance
 Distance=Mass
 Mass=Gravity
 Gravity=Atmosphere
 Atmosphere=Life
 Life=Humans
 Humans=Destruction
 Destruction=Time


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

i believe time is whatever my watch says


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't wear a watch but time resets every time I unplug a clock or disconnect my car battery. Where does that time go? What day does it go too?[8|][8|]
 Remember when that pig escaped during the show Rick?


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

_HUH????_you people make my head spin[8|][8|][&:]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 10, 2011)

> HUH????you people make my head spin


How many RPM's does it spin at? If you slow a rotation you could be altering time. Like Superman did when he reversed time by stopping and reversing Earths rotation.


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

_WHAT??????_i dont know how many rpm's ,but the number just went up


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> _WHAT??????_i dont know how many rpm's ,but the number just went up


 
 While you're revved up, think about this: that time is like a coordinate.. let's say you want to meet someone somewhere, the Piggly Wiggly in Upper Sandusky.. so the 3 dimensions, legnth, width, and depth are accounted for.. but this will not mean the meeting will succeed, because nobody said a what time it would take place.. 4th dimension, no??


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

[8|][8|][8|][&:][&:][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2011)

..three intersecting lines (X,Y,Z) meet at one point, but are constantly on the go..
 .. only time can sort out what goes where and when.... isn't so? [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

if you say so,how do you get that moving smiley face?[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2011)

..more smileys.. [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

[sm=rolleyes.gif] slowly but surely im figuring this site out[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2011)

Just have fun, that's all I ask.. heck, that all I do here.. [&o]


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

me too,i only discovered this site a month ago,but now i go crazy if im off of it for more than a couple of days[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 10, 2011)

I remember feeling that way..  but now, I only pull my hair out in clumps when I come here, the rest of my life is comparatively quaint and pleasant..


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 10, 2011)

Time sucks, it always feels like there 2 time zones, work days go by slow as heck.  After work it's like it just fast forwards to another long day at work. I wish there was some way to make it seem equal, but alas, time is what it is and I'm lucky to have a job in today's economy.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jul 10, 2011)

So are there old bottles in the 4th dimension and what would they look like? 
 And how can time be the 4th dimension when the first 3 are physical aspects of something? Wouldn`t the 4th one follow suite and be another direction? That`s like a 2 dimensional creature assuming that time is the third dimension because it is the only explanation that they can come up with to their way of understanding. But since we are 3 dimensional creatures, we know that time isn`t the third one but is a direction that the 2 dimensional guys can`t understand. 
 How do we know that a 2 dimensional creature uses the same 2 dimensions that make up 2/3s of our world? Possibly our 4th dimension is one of their 2, and maybe even the 5th also. Kinda hard to prove something like that, but it does make you wonder......[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know if there's old bottles in the 4th dimension, but I wouldn't want to live in any place without old bottles that would just suck if old bottles didn't exist.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 11, 2011)

[][]Old bottles are like miniature time machines, they help you revisit the past, thats one of the reasons I luv em[][]...Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I remember feeling that way..  but now, I only pull my hair out in clumps when I come here, the rest of my life is comparatively quaint and pleasant..


I just got back from the future Charlie, I guess it can be done. Anyway, you had no hair, you pulled it all out. Maybe if you shave it now you can prevent that.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 11, 2011)

> I don't know if there's old bottles in the 4th dimension, but I wouldn't  want to live in any place without old bottles that would just suck if  old bottles didn't exist.


 I don't know if bottles are effected by or can be kept in time but the late Jim Croce wondered about saving time in a bottle.
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtS4cBjCxhA
 http://listorganizer.com/timecontest.htm


----------

